
Snow Fall: The Avalanche at Tunnel Creek (2012) - matthberg
http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-fall/index.html#/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4950054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4950054)

(Reposts are fine after a year or so:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

